# Dead battery and Power Drain



## rogzballz (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi all, I have a 2003 Altima. A few days ago it was near freezing and my car wouldn't start, looked at the battery and it was near its 3yr warranty period. Brought it back to autozone and got replacement. Installed, drove around all day. Then the next day the car won't start again, I used a battery charger to charge the new battery and it tested okay, now i'm getting suspicious. 

Proceeded to perform a drain test. I disconnected the ground cable from battery, unplugged my remote starter/alarm (to prevent it from going off every time i touched the cables together). Set my Multimeter to 10Amp, touched the ground wire with one lead and the neg battery terminal with the other lead, found out I was having a 4.7A drain (anything under 50mA is acceptable). So I start to unplug fuses one-by-one. Finally got to the 10A AIR CON fuse and the multi-meter dropped down to .3A. 

I left the fuse out, started the car for a 20 min., left it plugged in for 12 hours and battery still had over 13V and car started up again. Now I've concluded this is the only circuit causing my power drain. 

However, now i have no idea how to figure out what part of this circuit is at fault. Any ideas?


----------



## rogzballz (Mar 14, 2007)

Found this article - Another 2003 Altima with a bad G8VL relay - Nissanhelp.com Forums 

Now this relay is obsolete, talked to tech rep at DigiKey and ordered part # Z3279-ND

http://www.digikey.com/scripts/DkSe..._go&lang=en&keywords=Z3279-ND&x=0&y=0&cur=USD

I will provide updated after I receive part andoutcome.


----------

